# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Any Other Species Not Listed Already >  What are Bottom Feeders

## Nemo

A bottom feeder is a fish or other marine animal that feeds on the bottom of a lake or ocean. Some species of catfish are bottom feeders.

These fish that normally eat on the bottom. They have mouths pointing downward to come in close contact with the bottom. These fish include catfish and loaches. there are many other species of bottom feeders :Big Grin:

----------


## betti-davis

Men????  Lmao!

----------


## Nemo

:lol: lllll.......................

----------


## dannypacu

:lol: ol men 

when i see the heading i thouth noooooooooooooo im on the gay site again  :lol: ol

----------


## betti-davis

You may be yet Danny....we are still unsure about Nemo LMAO!

----------


## Nemo

> ol men 
> 
> when i see the heading i thouth noooooooooooooo im on the gay site again ol


are you not a men  :lol:

----------


## dannypacu

im ok i got a sucking loach  :lol: ol

----------


## Nemo

> im ok i got a sucking loach ol


 :lol:  ........

----------


## betti-davis

Well we all gota have something!  :Wink:

----------


## Gary R

> Well we all gota have something!


Hmmm say no more

----------


## Tsia

HAHA, you lot are so hilarious!
PMSL!!

----------


## hacker999

i still do not understand,  so what is a bottom feeder?

----------


## Tsia

> i still do not understand,  so what is a bottom feeder?


a fish that doesnt come to the surface for food or at feeding time!

like catfish, loaches etc..

----------


## Nemo

> a fish that doesnt come to the surface for food or at feeding time!
> 
> like catfish, loaches etc..


but loaches come to the surface for feeding aswell  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tsia

> but loaches come to the surface for feeding aswell


Mine dont, they are lazy little beggers! they only go to the surface for a gulp of air now and again.

----------

